# new to plowsite



## campi (Sep 23, 2003)

hi everyone, this is my first time posting on this site . been looking at for quite some time. I just regestered a few days ago! alot of good questions and answers. I have been plowing snow for over 30 yrs. alot of things have changed!!! never to old to learn something new!! I have plowed with tandems & picks ups. I am now plowing with a chevy 1 ton all rebuilt 8 ft myers ! any one looking for subs?? I live in poconos, pa. could work in north jersey or from del. gap. to poconos pa. Thanks Campi!!!


----------

